# Best motherboard for core i3....



## monsursound (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys ,finally i have decided to purchase a core i3 2100/2120 for my gaming pc.I am going to pair it up with Gtx 560 Ti.So i need a good motherboard.Guys please suggest me the best H61 board out there.I don't need USB3 ,RAID........ So, no H67.Price is not a constraint(as it shouldn't be with H61 as they a super cheap).


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 4, 2011)

I prefer Gigabyte, here are some models for u.

GA-H61N-USB3

GA-H61M-D2-B3

GA-H61M-USB3-B3


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 4, 2011)

Check this out: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8H61-M

Y r u considering i3 for gaming, means u can get a quad core amd at dat price. And now no. Of games wich need more cores is increasing. So u can go wid  phenom x4  955@5.5k. Else if you want 2 go for intel i3 proccy den
MSI H61M-E23 (B3)@3.5k
intel DH61WWB3@3.3k
Asus P8H61-M LE@3.8k


----------

